
Unix: An Oral History (1989) - kercker
https://www.princeton.edu/~hos/frs122/unixhist/finalhis.htm
======
kev009
As a student of UNIX history I find it interesting seeing some of these names
(I've seen this article before). I'm curious where all these folks ended up,
never saw Lorinda Cherry referenced much past this date although she was very
active up until then.

------
ontouchstart
You can find more interviews here:

[https://www.princeton.edu/~hos/frs122/precis/](https://www.princeton.edu/~hos/frs122/precis/)

------
kchoudhu
FRS122 -- some freshman wrote this up as part of a first year writing seminar.
Brilliant!

~~~
ontouchstart
The course page should be here:
[http://www.princeton.edu/~hos/frs122/Fs122syl.htm](http://www.princeton.edu/~hos/frs122/Fs122syl.htm)

